# Governor Strickland Proclaims June as âGreat Outdoors Monthâ in Ohio



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

Reconnect youth to the outdoors and encourage increased visitation to Ohioâs state parks, nature preserves, forests and public waterways, Governor Ted Strickland has proclaimed June as âGreat Outdoors Month.â 6/11/08

More...


----------

